# Phishing im Namen vom Fraunhofer Institut



## stieglitz (14 Dezember 2004)

Habe gestern folgendes Mail erhalten:

_Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
Received: from be10.masterhost.ru ([217.16.16.210]) by kxxxxlex01.xxxxxl.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.0);
	 Sun, 12 Dec 2004 19:08:35 +0100
Received: (qmail 98642 invoked by uid 2000); 12 Dec 2004 18:08:30 -0000
Date: 12 Dec 2004 18:08:30 -0000
To: [email protected]
Subject: Anfrage
MIME-Version: 1.0
From: Anne Isabelle Klein - Fraunhofer Institut IMK <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="ISO-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Return-Path: [email protected]
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 12 Dec 2004 18:08:35.0230 (UTC) FILETIME=[98C8ABE0:01C4E075]

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
wir moechten uns mit einer Bitte an Sie wenden. 

Das Fraunhofer-Institut fuer Medienkommunikation IMK forscht und entwickelt im Bereich der neuen digitalen Medien in all ihren Facetten der Inhaltsgestaltung, Produktion, Distribution und Interaktion. 

Ziel des Instituts ist, Einsatzrahmen und Moeglichkeiten der neuen Medien zu erweitern, ihr kreatives und soziales Potential zu erforschen, innovative Loesungen zu entwickeln sowie neue Anwendungsfelder zu erschliessen.

Im Zuge eines anstehenden Forschungsprojektes in Kooperation mit der Universitaet Aachen benoetigen wir vollstaendige Firmenadressen.

Wir benoetigen fuer unser Projekt
Anschrift
Telefon
Fax
Homepage (falls vorhanden)
Geschaeftsfuehrer/Vorstand/Inhaber
Vertriebsleiter
Marketingleiter
Personalleiter
IT / EDV-Leiter
Logistikleiter

Wir waeren Ihnen fuer die Bereitstellung der Daten, formlos als kurze Antwortmail, sehr dankbar.
Vielen Dank fuer Ihre Aufmerksamkeit
Anne Isabelle Klein
Zentrales Management - Presse und Oeffentlichkeitsarbeit

Fraunhofer Institut fuer Medienkommunikation IMK
Schloss Birlinghoven
53754 Sankt Augustin
[email protected]
www.imk.fraunhofer.de_

Frauenhofer mit GMX Adresse, Absender aus RU.
Die werden immer dreister.

Ich habe das an Fraunhofer weitergeleitet. Die Antwort darauf:

*Sehr geehrter Herr Stieglitz,
Diese e-mail stammt definitiv nicht aus unserem Institut.
Es sieht hier nach einem Versuch aus, auf eine dubiose Art an  Adressen/Firmendaten zu kommen.
Viele Gruesse
H.Hxxx*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Eniac (14 Dezember 2004)

> Received: from be10.masterhost.ru ([217.16.16.210]) by 



> inetnum:      217.16.16.0 - 217.16.16.255
> netname:      MASTERHOST
> descr:        Masterhost.ru is a hosting and technical support organization.
> country:      RU



Fischt da die Russenmafia im Trüben?


Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (14 Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht versucht auch Gott seine Schäfchen zu zählen?  

*www.gott.ru*

Man beschäftigt sich bei Frauhofer damit, neues Mail:

*Lieber Herr Stieglitz, wie Recht Sie haben. Wir gehen der Sache nach und ich bedanke mich ganz herzliche für Ihre Nachricht.
Mit besten Grüssen, Uxx Sxxxx*

Vielleicht bekommt ihr bei Antispm was raus. Bin dort nicht registriet.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Eniac (15 Dezember 2004)

> Vielleicht bekommt ihr bei Antispm was raus. Bin dort nicht registriet. 

Eine Registrierung sollte doch nicht das Problem sein, oder?   


Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (15 Dezember 2004)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> > Vielleicht bekommt ihr bei Antispm was raus. Bin dort nicht registriet.
> 
> Eine Registrierung sollte doch nicht das Problem sein, oder?
> 
> ...



Sicher nicht. Aber ich möchte auch kein crossposting machen, da sich die Leserschaft der beiden Foren sicherlich stark überschneiden. oder?
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Eniac (15 Dezember 2004)

> Sicher nicht. Aber ich möchte auch kein crossposting machen, 

Ein crossposting über zwei ganz verschiedene Foren sollte nun wirklich kein Problem darstellen

> da sich die Leserschaft der beiden Foren sicherlich stark überschneiden. 

Stark dürfte etwas übertrieben sein, der ein oder andere wird aber schon in beiden Foren mehr oder weniger aktiv sein.


Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (15 Dezember 2004)

@eniac

o.k., du hast mich überzeugt. Bis bald in Deinem Forum.   

@all
jetzt auch bei intern.de
http://www.intern.de/news/6308.html


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2004)

Das ganze ist besonders perfide, da das  Fraunhofer-Institut sich intensiv mit Phishing 
beschäftigt, daher ist diese  Adresse wohl mit voller Absicht ausgesucht worden 
Fraunhofer Institut 

5600 Treffer für " Fraunhofer-Institut" + Phishing  !

cp


----------



## wolfgang30 (15 Dezember 2004)

Hallo allerseits !

Und das ist die Adresse von masterhost.ru:


_________________________________________________________
Nur eine Anfrage dort dürfte ziemlich sinnlos sein 

Zumindest bewies auch der Email-Verfasser einige Fraunhofer IMK- "Insider-Kenntnisse" wie diesem Link zu entnehmen ist:
http://www.imk.fraunhofer.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=suchergebnis_do&q=Schloss+Birlinghoven

Da gab und gibt es einige Veranstaltungen zum Thema Medien und hat seine Email daraufhin konzipiert.

Aber sich solche Informationen im Internetzeitalter zu beschaffen, ist kein Kunststück.

Kurzum: alles gefälschte und getürkte Emails und die Emailfälschungen mit bekannten Namen hat ja Tradition. Nur weil da Deutsche Telekom, Microsoft usw. drauf steht, heisst das noch lang nicht, dass die Emails auch von daher kommen!  Holzauge sei wachsam 


_Whois Daten gelöscht 
siehe NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10_


> Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.


_dafür steht  CB-Whois-Dienst zu Verfügung
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0|
tf/mod_


----------



## stieglitz (15 Dezember 2004)

@CP
Das Ergebnis ist wirklich erstaunlich. Bei denen müssen doch jetz alle
Warnglocken klingeln.


----------

